# hiya from durham



## mikeyjp007 (Oct 12, 2014)

I am new to mice but my son is desperate for some but can't find any for sale locally anywhere.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome


----------

